# Good Question ?



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

How do I do Front Hight , Wide and Surround Back at the same Time ?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Are you asking how to feed them all a test tone at the same time? Music or movies? Or is this an installation question? Please give us more info. Thanks!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

If you're asking how to play music through them at the same time, look for a feature on your receiver called "All Stereo." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

I want them to play the sound that they are supposed to put out at the right time... I want to Do 9.2.2 ....You think my Denon AVR-X7200WA can do it ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it should however I would look hard at how you have your speakers placed before investing in more amps and such. To achieve the correct immersive sound that Auro3D and Atmos give you placement is going to be very important and the way you have your surrounds now is not ideal.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

You will need to add at least two channels of external amplification (i.e. a stereo amp). Your AVR X7200WA has only 9 internal amps, but a 9.1.2 configuration needs a total of 11 amplification channels.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tony I'll take any Help.... Right now the old Onkyo Sounded a little clearer ... Needs Break in time ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I answered your question about the Denon vs the Onkyo in your other post so I won't talk about it here.

As for placement, you need to move the klipsch out to your sides and up high near the ceiling or at least 6ft off the floor. Are those black bar like things at the back of the sofa speakers also? They look like sound bars.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes Klipsch G-52's for Back surround they sound good, but really can't good higher cause I'm going Atmos or Auro 3D... But your right should so alittle higher but they are above Ear level !


----------

